# 1st powered pole pruners a tool history question



## derwoodii (Jan 31, 2017)

Can i ask when the 1st powered pole saw pruners were designed & sold? The Stihl ht 75 is about 1996 but i thought Echo had a model some years before my web searching not great help atm


----------



## Franny K (Jan 31, 2017)

Sure you can ask. A powered pole saw pruner could be interpreted rather broadly. Hydraulic is what I see a lot of on man lift type truck. I even wonder if a railroad made something that would fit that description, rail car mounted.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 31, 2017)

ah yes correct hyrdo pole saws been about for years i know as used them up man lifts 1980ies.. im more after info on the earliest motor hand held pole saws Echo stihl husky brands or variants,, web search only found stihl history page http://www.stihl.com.au/static/geschichte/90er.htm


----------

